# Mama's twins are born! ...With a problem.



## MamaLudo (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello! Last night our Nubian mix doe had twins. A little boy and girl. The girl seems to not want to suck, but we got her to get enough for now. They are both up and alert now. Our doe is a first timer and took a moment to realize what was going on, but she is doing amazing right now.  So, the problem is both of them seem to have a defect in their left back knee. It bends in a strange way. They aren't walking around a lot yet(They're only a few hours old) , should I wait and see for a few days and see if it can re-align it self of fix itself or this a common defect that can be fixed easily or something else?

Thanks for reading!
P.S., Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, if it is, I apoligize.)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new kids 

Sounds like they may need a little BoSe (its a vet script) if you can't get that then selenium gel or straight crushed up selenium pills (human kind) will do. Don't know the pill dosage because I would need to see the mg per pill and check my boSe bottle.

Sometimes it straightens out on its own though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ... 

I agree with the Bo-se..... :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Me too with the Bo-Se. We didn't have any, though, so I went to Wal-Mart and got some selenium tablets (200 mcg) and vitamin E liquid gels (1000 IU). I crushed up one selenium tablet very fine per baby and added some water, then put it in a syringe and gave it to them. Then I cut the top off the Vitamin E gel caps and squirted one into each mouth. Within a day or two the "floppy leg" was gone! You'd never know now. :hi5:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Hope you can get the leg straightened out!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Bo-Se. Works great. 

When do we get to see them? :drool:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I used paste and had success with that this year. (If you are unable to get Bo-Se)


----------



## MamaLudo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone and sorry about the late reply(I've been out in the goat pen almost every moment I can! : ) ) My mother had one of our goat mentors come over to give the babies some booster shots and she ended up feeding the girl through a feeding tube.

Now they are both great! We have a heat lamp out there and that's helping them keep warm. Mama is doing absolutely amazing(some people scared me on another website about the mother freaking out and hurting her own kids)! The little girl is doing exceptionally well, and her will will to live is no longer forgotten. Their legs seem to be straightening themselves out actually, and we are hoping we don't have to help at all.

I will get some pictures up ASAP! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are fine...  can't wait to see the pics of them.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## MamaLudo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------

